# MISSING ON LOAN-15.3hh Chestnut Mare



## MHOL (26 October 2010)

Larger pictures to follow, Ayesha is a 15.3hh, 16 year old mare, she is arab x welsh x tb.
Her owner advertised her for loan on Preloved, a lady calling herself Katherine Dobbs answered the ad and took her on loan, there was a loan contract. When her owner went to visit the following week they found the address in Harrogate was false and the phone number was no longer in use. Ayesha was from Sheffield. Any information please in the strictest of confidence.


----------



## Megan_T (26 October 2010)

B**tards.

Hope they find her soon. Mum lives near Sheffield so I'll get her to keep an eye out.


----------



## MHOL (27 October 2010)




----------



## samzy_82 (27 October 2010)

Oh that's just awful... i hope they find her she's lovely!! Fingers crossed with that blaze she will be easy to find. Have they checked the catalogue of horses that went through york horse sale the other week? It's not far from Harrogate.


----------



## comet&joe (27 October 2010)

thas awful ! Hope she is found


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 October 2010)

Hope she is found soon.Distinctive blaze,easy to spot.


----------



## Lockie123 (3 November 2010)

Oh my goodness, how awful! I live in Harrogate so please do message me if there is anything I could do to help!


----------



## Ted's mum (4 November 2010)

hope they find her...x


----------



## elephant (4 November 2010)

Hope they find her soon x


----------



## TallyHo123 (4 November 2010)

Hope she is found soon x


----------



## timthearab (15 November 2010)

OMG,  what is this world coming too.... I kmow only to well what its like.   Hope you grt info soon MHOL XXX


----------



## Bertthefrog (15 November 2010)

I was at the last york sale - many lots through but dont recall seeing a chestnut mare with that distinctive blaze.

Hope they get some news soon - but sadly another cautionary loan story....


----------



## alexy1000 (15 November 2010)

We should all remember this and tell anyone loaning a horse out, Visit the yard first or travel with them to the yard with your horse to make sure they settle in. At lest you can have a basic check then, make sure everything exists, and ask how long theyve been at the yard also.  Good luck though, dont mean to preach, its gutting for you, I loan my welshie out and I check everything but Im always worried.


----------



## Jane_Lou (15 November 2010)

alexy1000 said:



			We should all remember this and tell anyone loaning a horse out, Visit the yard first or travel with them to the yard with your horse to make sure they settle in. At lest you can have a basic check then, make sure everything exists, and ask how long theyve been at the yard also.  Good luck though, dont mean to preach, its gutting for you, I loan my welshie out and I check everything but Im always worried.
		
Click to expand...

A friend did a yard visit, everything was perfect and exactly as described - the lady wanted a companion to keep one horse company while she rode the 2nd - saw a nice little yard with 3 stables and 2 horses, feed, hay, good grazing and fencing, eveything you would want. She didn't travel with he horse on the day but arranged to go the following day to see how her horse had settled. She arrived to find a totally different person at the yard who knew nothing about the lady who had taken my firends horse on loan. This lady had found a private yard that fitted her story and arranged to meet my friend there at a time when she knew no one would be there! This pony was found, sold 2 days after she was taken on loan as a riding pony which it was not suitable for due to lameness issues. The new owners are keeping the pony as a companion to their new pony so there was a good outcome in this case.

This story just goes to prove that despite doing all the checks the crooks will find a way around!


----------



## alexy1000 (15 November 2010)

wow. the lengths people go to, its baffling.


----------



## OWLIE185 (15 November 2010)

Before you loan out a horse you should have it freezemarked on it's shoulder and microchipped so that it can always be identified.
You should ask to see the origional passport, driving licence, their rates bill and or a utility bill and photocopy them.  That way you know exactly who they are.


----------



## pixi (16 November 2010)

maybe honey trap should be set up with a simular advert to see  if she turns up to take another just keep the owner of the stolen mare in eye shot to id the fake loanee,if shes got away with it before its possible she will do it again.also dealers  like this go all over the country auctions would be a good idea to visit auctions to see if she can reconise the lady in question then follow her home,its a shame some ppl are so under handed just to make money,hope she finds her horse soon


----------



## MHOL (21 November 2010)

Someone must know who this woman is, she uses different names and addresses and is of travelers origin, the police know her real name but will not tell the owner and will not pursue the case even though there was a loan agreement, if you intend to permanently deprive someone of their property it's theft, this woman did just that by hiding her identity, so i would imagine fraud.


----------



## WelshTilly (21 November 2010)

How awfull i hope this horse is found soon...cant believe someone could do this.


----------



## henryhorn (21 November 2010)

What a sad story, I suspect the poor mare may have gone fairly swiftly for ready cash and won't be seen again. 
I have several owners who retired their horses here without ever checking me out other than ringing a few of the existing retired owners, but I do send them pics of their horses so they know they are ok.
This sounds like a massive scam to put in operation, if the owners of the borrowed yard came back what on earth would the woman have said?
I feel so sorry for the mare's owner, she did her best but was duped. Ihope she doesn't beat herself up because anyone would have fallen for that, and she did do her best to check the home was ok.


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 November 2010)

Sad story.I do really hope the mare is in safe hands and being well looked after until she is found.


----------



## MHOL (4 December 2010)

Great News, Ayesha has been found and recovered, someone had applied for a new passport with her microchip, she had been through 4 owners, all sold on without a passport, it sitill goes on regardless, but at least another MHOL horse home for Christmas!! Tim the arab last year now Ayesha the Arab x  heres to another successful year in 2011, lets find the other horses we are still looking for Sassy, Sarah Rose, Sauron, Domino, please go to our website www.missinghorsesonloan.co.uk


----------



## Tinypony (4 December 2010)

Thank goodness, that's good news.  I hoped she'd turn up as she is quite distinctive.  Let's hope some more of them can get home for Christmas.


----------



## Lila (4 December 2010)

Great news glad she's home safe and well


----------



## justjb (4 December 2010)

Thats such good news!!! 

MHOL - how did you get information that a new passport had been applied for? 
I still have the passport of a pony im trying to trace is missing and have been assumed hes been sold on, so soon he will need to have a new passport issued at some point just wanted to know who you got in contact with? 

*sorry to hi-jack the thread* 

Glad shes home safe for xmas though!!!  x


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 December 2010)

Great news!


----------



## MHOL (5 December 2010)

justjb said:



			Thats such good news!!! 

MHOL - how did you get information that a new passport had been applied for? 
I still have the passport of a pony im trying to trace is missing and have been assumed hes been sold on, so soon he will need to have a new passport issued at some point just wanted to know who you got in contact with? 

*sorry to hi-jack the thread* 

Glad shes home safe for xmas though!!!  x
		
Click to expand...

Ayesha was microchipped, it flagged up when the new owner applied for one, which pony are you trying to trace, is it microchipped or freezemarked?


----------



## Tinseltoes (5 December 2010)

Well done on finding her.So glad shes been found and is safe.


----------



## Penny Less (5 December 2010)

So glad horse has been found, but have heard on other cases that if someone has purchased horse in good faith they are allowed to keep it ?  This has always worried me.


----------



## Cuffey (5 December 2010)

Brilliant news but slightly puzzled as there was no indication that this horse is microchipped in story on Nedonline etc


----------



## justjb (5 December 2010)

hey MHOL - He isnt microchipped or freezmarked as he was on "loan" to me not reli my place to do so although believe its something i wished i'd done!! - as his owners were not horsey people!!! I had him on loan while teaching their youngest daughter to ride him then had him completely for me when she outgrew him. 

He very distinctive though heres the link with his info on though: 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=419702

Thanks x


----------



## MHOL (6 December 2010)

Cuffey said:



			Brilliant news but slightly puzzled as there was no indication that this horse is microchipped in story on Nedonline etc
		
Click to expand...

Strange, but yes the microchip flagged up!


----------

